# Need some advice about idea for a simulator...



## iceman977th (Aug 2, 2007)

I suggested the idea of a flight simulator to take around to airshows that will allow us to go to, and I'm looking to build 4 different computers, one for each simulator. (I'm not going to buy it all at once) Only problem is I don't know if the parts I have searched out will work. The video setup I have is:
-1 overhead projector for the main view
-1 monitor for the panel
-1 monitor for the main control, or 2 if necessary

I searched around Newegg and found some stuff that I would like to built on. The simulators are going to run Flight Simulator X, so the requirements are pretty high. Here are the parts, the links, and the prices.

Motherboard: Foxconn MCP61VM2MA-RS2H Socket AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186105
Price - $54.99


Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103772
Price - $162.00


RAM Sticks: 2 or 4 x Kingston HyperX 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134065
Price - $69.49 for 1


---Video Card:
PCI-E x16: EVGA 512-P2-N548-TX GeForce 7600GS 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130021
Price - $89.99

PCI: JATON VIDEO-338PCI-DVI GeForce 6200 256MB 128-bit DDR PCI Video Card with L-P Bracket - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814139010
Price - $92.99

OR

DIAMOND X1550PRO256PSB Radeon X1550 256MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814103031
Price - $95.99

I haven't picked out monitors and stuff yet, but I'm just making sure everything works well. Does anyone have any suggestions?
(With the RAM, I'm trying to work on 2GB.)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

only thing i see wrong here,or not really wrong,but maybe not powerfull enough.that would be the video cards you have chosen.


----------



## iceman977th (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmm, what do you suggest then? I was thinking GeForce 8800 but I thought it would be too expensive or there wouldn't be enough room.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

an 8800 can fit a micro case depending on what kind of case it is.now cases like an Ultra Microfly,Apevia X-qpack,and a Thermaltake Lanbox.any of those 3 cases can hold one fine.


----------



## iceman977th (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright, well I'm just looking for a case that'll hold it fine. I'm going to have 2 of them sitting together and the entire simulator if we do it will be in a regular trailor, like the one at areax51.net.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh yah and you forgot the psu.


----------



## iceman977th (Aug 2, 2007)

If PSU means power supply, then Yes...that's another thing I need help with is picking out the right one. Would it be bad if i went too high of a wattage power supply?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

One can never go wrong with a higher wattage psu, however your selection of an m-atx form will limit your selections. You'll also need a cdrw/dvdrw drive as well


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Nah you can shove a normal psu in there i did there is just less space between the psu and cd rom drive.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

would that not also depend on the sff case selected


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check out the Flight Sim forums to see what kind of systems they are using for FS10. As you know, it has very high system requirements if you want all the visual effects and high resolution graphics.

Visitors to the airshows won't be impressed by low framerates or low detail settings, so it's better to go for the more expensive graphics card and PSU now rather than have to replace them at a later date.

Good luck, it sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## iceman977th (Aug 2, 2007)

koala said:


> Check out the Flight Sim forums to see what kind of systems they are using for FS10..


It's not FS10, ITS FLIGHT SIM X!!!

sry, im being a smarta$$. (haha)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i played flsime x for alittle and you need aroound 2 gb ram core 2 duo(any) and a 8800gts or 7900+


----------

